# Thread Edit Help



## Zoov Guitars (May 25, 2017)

Mods,

Is it possible for me to edit my thread here and provide different (smaller) sized pictures.

The thread takes forever to load because I accidentally used pictures that are 15+ GB. I want to add additional pictures of new guitars but I don't want to add to that thread because of the problem with the massive pictures in my first post...and I don't want to create a new thread for fear of "spamming."

Is it possible for you to make that thread editable for me so that I can change the picture resolution? And, if not, I would be OK with you deleting it completely and I'll just start a new one.

Thanks,


----------

